# Help~! kid overload HeHe



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check out my link below ...after it opens scroll down... :wink:

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/new_kids.htm

I have been busy ...busy my does are kidding out...all over the place day and night... :doh: :help: .....just when ...I think ...I can go to bed early .....poof.... ....another one is kidding...:shocked: I have some First timers.... that didn't dilate.... so I had to dilate them... I had one.... that I swear... someone was at the other end .......playing tug of war...... :hair: :crazy: :sigh: But after a long fight ....and muscle.... I won the war... :leap: Don't worry... I know how to get the kid out.... without ripping her.....working slowly ... dilating and pulling when she pushed... I am not done yet....... :GAAH: 
Sleep... I need Sleep... :dazed: :hammer: 

1..Lilly X Rossi ...................Due Feb 2...kidded 2/1/10.. :kidblue: :kidred:
2..Alyssa X Rossi ................Due Feb 1..kidded 2/4/10 :kidred:
3..Violet X Hurricane............Due Feb 2...kidded 2/3/10 :kidblue: :kidred:
4..ARIANNA X Rossi ............Due Feb 2...kidded 2/3/10 :kidblue: :kidblue:
5..Faith X Hurricane............Due Feb 2 ..kidded 2/3/10 :kidblue: :kidred:
6.Gabriella X Hurricane... .....Due Feb 2...kidded 2/3/10 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
7..Nicole X Rossi ................Due Feb 2...kidded 2/4/10 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW congrats!!!!

Looks like you will be busy for a while! Cute babies


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

YAY!!! 

way to go Pam, cant wait...love the pics!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are all so beautiful! I really like that chocolate kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww thank you very much everyone.... the chocolate one.. is cool.. I have never seen that color before..it is very unique indeed...whenever this weather gets good enough... to let the babies go outside... I will get a picture ...maybe it will show the uniqueness in him..... he is also a big chuck...LOL beefy... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!!! That is a lot of babies to all come at once!!! Has it been raining your way? It's supossed to start in the morning here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow you have been super busy.....The dark chocolate one looks awesome....love the color......I just love boer goats


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are beautiful! Congrats! And I hope you can getcha some sleep now!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

about even with the buck-doe ratio too!! lol poor pam if i was closer i'd come give you a hand.. i dont sleep well anyway


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Pam!!! thats awesome


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Pam.....how exciting even though your exhausted! How fun it must be to have all those babies to love on!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats Pam! They're gorgeous. Like everyone else, I'm partial to that chocolate baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone.... I got a little break so far ...and got some sleep... a little more bright eyed today..... :wink: :grouphug:

I never expected chocolate at all.... that one is unique for sure......... thanks... :hi5: :thumbup:



> Very cute! Congrats!!! That is a lot of babies to all come at once!!! Has it been raining your way? It's suppose to start in the morning here.


 Yes.. last night.... we got lots of nasty wind and rain.... but thank God for the barn..... .....the moms and the babies are nice and cozy.....:sleeping:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

your killing me - they are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you ..Allison... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Lordy Pam!! Looks like all your were born at the same time like mine!!!! They are beautiful!! I love the reds and paints-I got 1 chocolate paint like the color of yours-kind of a mocha color- First time for me too!! Who's kids do you like more? Hurricane or Rossi's??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks...heathersboers.... yep all at once... :doh: 

Well.. I am not sure ...which I like better yet.... wait til ...they are about 2.5 months old ...and then I can tell for sure...... :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I love the pics!!! They are soooo cute!!!   I hope you get rest!! :hug:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow....They are beautiful!! Congrats!!

Connie


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW, congratulations big time! :stars: Oh my, it's going to be so fun to see them outside, when it's dry. Boer babies always look so soft in their pics.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Super muscled kids!! WOW! Very impressive. Glad you got a break how do you do it!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it..... :grouphug:



> about even with the buck-doe ratio too!! lol poor pam if i was closer i'd come give you a hand.. i dont sleep well anyway


 Aww... I really appreciate that SDK.... all your support is good enough for me..... :hug: :greengrin:



> WOW, congratulations big time! :stars: Oh my, it's going to be so fun to see them outside, when it's dry. Boer babies always look so soft in their pics.


 I would love... to be able to put them outside ..but it is just to bad out....the next task... when I am able to.. :sun: ....will be getting them... to stay still ...long enough... to get those pics..... :doh: At one day old... they were doinking and jumping around... :laugh: one little buckling was... "what what ing" already, it is so funny and cute hearing the little new baby... try to speak like a buck ...Hehe :ROFL:



> Super muscled kids!! WOW! Very impressive. Glad you got a break how do you do it!?


Thank you so much..... :greengrin: :thumbup:

With love and dedication of my goats ....it can drive you beyond...what your body can take...to me ....they are a precious life ... so I am there for them..... thanks for asking.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....You certainly have had a major "kid hurricane" blow through!! Adorable! So.....when do you plan on catching up with your z's? I hope very soon!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Pam!!! They are WAYY too cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> WOW....You certainly have had a major "kid hurricane" blow through!! Adorable! So.....when do you plan on catching up with your z's? I hope very soon!


Thanks Liz.... :hug: I had even more after posting ..whew....I am finally done for 1 month then I have 2 yet to drop their kids..... SO thank God I finally can slow down ....now I think... I can get some :sleeping: ...all are very healthy....The surprising part is, I have 10 Doelings and 10 bucklings
:greengrin:

http://tothboergoats.clearwire.net/new_kids.htm

2/4/10 Alyssa and Rossi had 1 doeling

2/4/10 Nicole and Rossi had 2 bucklings

2/5/10 Marissa and Rossi had Buckling, Buckling, Doeling

2/6/10 bangals and Hurricane had 1 doeling

2/6/10 Cheyenne and Hurricane had 2 doelings



> Congrats Pam!!! They are WAYY too cute!!


Thank you....RowdyKidz... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

adorable, muscular...boer goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Update~!! Help~! kid overload*

Thanks Katrina.... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the extra additions as well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Stacey.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the latest ones! :stars: You have bouncing babies *everywhere*!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you...Laura.......yep... I have alot of bouncing babies...all at once... they are so cute to watch... HeHe... :greengrin:









Added a few more pics... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I had to check this out, congrats! Lord knows we will be in the same boat. I have 6 does due right now and one coming in due in April. So it will be kids heaven here. 

I love them, they are just georgous!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!!! Last year, I had 6 does giving birth at the same time. The power was out and it was in the middle of a snow storm. I ended up breaking my arm running into the garage to fetch something. The last doe was born a little after midnight, so she was named Midnight Maddness!!! LOL. Have fun with all your new additions)

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks JD.... yep we all go through it... :greengrin:



> Midnight Maddness!!!


 I love that name...HeHe... :greengrin: :wink:

Thanks ...Meagan.... I am sorry you happened.. to break your arm then....  Your suppose to break records not your arm.... :hug:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

CONGRATS on all the new babies..  Love the dark chocalote buck with the black legs and just too cute and adorable on all. What very nice chunky solid kids. This makes me wonder what my girls will have?? With my buck being a red/dark choc color I guess it will be a toss up to what I will have with my two younger traditional girls breed to him, but the older girl B.G. who is a traditional color came to us already breed to a registered traditional boer buck. Thank you for sharing, you have gorgeous kids,,and I can't wait now for mine to come. :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Love, Love, LOVE those Chocolate kids!!! Congrats!!!! :leap:  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> CONGRATS on all the new babies..  Love the dark chocalote buck with the black legs and just too cute and adorable on all. What very nice chunky solid kids. This makes me wonder what my girls will have?? With my buck being a red/dark choc color I guess it will be a toss up to what I will have with my two younger traditional girls breed to him, but the older girl B.G. who is a traditional color came to us already breed to a registered traditional boer buck. Thank you for sharing, you have gorgeous kids,,and I can't wait now for mine to come. :dance:


 Thank you.. It is strange... what colors come out...some are unexpected.... Some traditionals throw color... and some paints throw traditionals.... it's the color genes that they carry...and they can pop up at random ...depending on... what lines ...they are bred to..... :wink: :greengrin: good luck with your girls... :hug:



> Love, Love, LOVE those Chocolate kids!!! Congrats!!!!


 Thank you so much Allison... :greengrin: :hug:


----------

